# PetSmart is Smart



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

So I ordered some stuff online. Everything arrived today. WOO HOO! Then I noticed I made a mistake on a couple of things I ordered. Nothing that can't wait, but I just didn't want to deal with returning the stuff. Plus I didn't want to lose money, because you don't get a refund on the shipping, and you still have to ship it back.

So I remembered that on one of the threads, here on APC, I had spoken about PetSmart's return policy. Part of it says that you can return things to PetSmart that you purchased elsewhere, for store credit. So I returned a clay ornament I bought from them, and the couple of items I bought online.

While I was there, I decided to check on the plants they have. A few days ago, while I was speaking with one of the clerks, he mentioned that if a plant looks like it's starting to die, I should ask for a discount. That it is common practice, and that he has even known for plants to be reduced to $1.

I really hate doing that. I have never liked, neither as a customer, nor as an employee, when I've heard people try to haggle prices in retail stores. It is not a swap-meet, nor a bazar. But since he suggested it, I thought I'd try it.

So they had three packages of Alternanthera Reineckii, the normal kind, not the mini. And it was the packages of tissue cultured kind. Two of the three looked yellowish. I got them both, took them to a nearby clerk, and asked about it. She came back, after asking her superior, and told me I could have them for fifty cents each... down from the $8.99 ea price tag! I ran back, grabbed the third one, and told her that for that price, I'd buy the third one at regular price, lol. The third one looks beautifully dark green, and red.

So I took the three plant packages, an API test kit, and one other small thing, but I can't remember what. I'm having another brain fart. Btw, that's where stinky ideas come from. Anyways, I went to the register, and with those items, I still had a $1.50 refund coming. I told her I didn't want a refund, and that I'd get one more item instead; there was no one in line. So I ran (well, walked very hurriedly) back, and I grabbed a moss ball. I only ended up paying just over $7.

I was a happy camper!

So, even though this was just another story to share, I also wanted to share the knowledge that, in a bind, there is another option for getting a refund, even if only in the form of store credit, for any oopies we may make in our purchases of pet, and aquarium plant related items.

And of course, in my book, that does make them smart business people, because they now have made me a customer that is happy to keep shopping with them.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I tried that at Petco and they got mad...I will never go to a store whose employees very grouchily exclaim they don't do discounts and there only sales are posted in the back corner and say, "So, are you going to buy a fish or not?!"

After my experience there, I never tried asking for a discount on a package of swords (2 very yellow, tiny, poor things that haven't fully recovered in a month) that were marked down a little $4 instead of $6-$8. Maybe next time I will ask for a discount on the sickest looking plant and see if I can get a steal.

They always have vals for cheap advertised online, sadly they never carry it at the one store that has live plants around me, at least no one over there could remember having it and they said there stock is random and couldn't give a good answer as to when stock got rotated.... Maybe it is just my local petsmart(s)?

They do have the cheapest prices on sales, if they have any sale items regularly stocked.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

TankAaron, be grateful for a truly exceptional Petsmart. The ones near where I live are pet death camps.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, I'm a bit surprised at both replies, but only in comparison to the experiences I've had here.

My sister has been going there for about six years with two rats (aka chihuahuas), and to buy an overabundance of toys for them, and one boxer. We have only ever had good experiences there. Well, one not so great, but that wasn't because of the store. It was one employee whom we never saw again.

The last employee that helped me at the aquarium section seemed a bit bored, but other than that I didn't get the impression that I was a bother. I probably was, but I it didn't feel like it, lol.

Also, just a short update: I got over 120 plantable stems from the two fifty cent packages. The healthy one actually had fewer stems, but they were each very thick, in comparison to the unhealthy ones.

I'm actually wondering if that package with the healthier plants really are Alternanthera. The tiny leaves looked a little different than the ones from the other two packages, but once they grow out I will see.

Plus, I had planted all the unhealthier ones before going out for dinner, and when I came back they were all perkier, holding up their own leaves. So I am cautiously optimistic about them.

I'm glad you two posted your experiences with PetSmart. I am going to have to thank them now.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Did you buy the loose plants or the ones in the top fin containers? (the store near me jsut takes the containers and throws them in the tank "to give them a start" as one employee said and sells em all for $7.99, even though some of the packages are marked around $4. The water looked radioactive green too, ya know like it came out of one of those movies with mutant fish that jump out of the tank at night and eat the owners in there sleep? I have never in my live seen fluorescent green aquarium water, man I hope it was the light because it looked strange and the fish were all out of it and then darting oddly and not swimming right.  I felt really bad for the poor critters. 


On the other hand the dogs and cats and rodents seemed a lot better, maybe they don't have any aquatic specialists there and only furry animal vets? 

The employees at petsmart were nicer than at petco, though I doubt any of them new anything about fish or plants other than what was on the website.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol, I hope those radioactive fish are clearly marked. I wouldn't want to buy one by mistake.

The plants came in plastic baggies, tapped, and stapled to a cardboard-ish, blue container. I don't remember the brand. I'll have to check next time I go there. They are the kind that are supposed to be tissue cultivated.

...

I just went online to check. They don't have them posted online, and they are not the Top Fin brand. Those come in a plastic cylinder. They have those here too, but are not the ones I bought.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, the top fin tubes are the only plants at petsmart and petco around here. I didn't think they had any others. You definitely lucked out!!! It seems everything around me sold in stores is gimmicky, brand hyped, and overpriced. I have two walmarts near me and only one has a fishy section which consists of 2 display tanks one of which holds a betta and the other holds several hundred small sick fish, a tiny bags of polymer coated gravel, and a bunch of plastic plants. The other store only has limited dog and cat supplies. 

I thought moving to the city would expand my choices in many areas, but it seems the internet is my best choice for buying anything.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

If it's not too personal, what city do you live in? I live in a town just big enough to be called a small "city." When I call it a city, I die a little inside. But the official name actually is Bullhead City, AZ.

We only have one Super Walmart, and since a few years ago, a Super Target, a Home Depot, and Lowes. The wally world does have a pet section. It does have a lot more fish than just two. Within this, or perhaps last year they cleaned up the place. It was a bit more disgusting than normal. I wonder if they had enough complaints to do something about it. Still, they have quite a bit of fish, including a few saltwater puffers.

About the puffers... they put a cup with salt inside the tank, and call it saltwater. /sigh

The PetSmart is very clean. Most of the employees I've spoken to at the aquarium section do try to sound like they know what they're talking about. For the most part, just smile, and nod. Then run home, and research... PLEASE!

*** One addition to the PetSmart info***

I just checked my receipt to look for the brand of the plants. It doesn't say. However I just saw that she charged me fifty cents for ALL THREE packages, not each for the two bad ones, and regular price for the healthy one like I thought. I'm feeling a little evil about not feeling guilty. >.>


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I used to live in a little speck on Interstate 5 called Yreka that had more fish related products at walmart, granted you had to drive 1-3 hours to get to any home depot, mall, or any other larger store.

I now live in Santa rosa Ca right in the middle of beautiful sonoma county Ca where they make a ton of wine and fill the entire area with the smell of cow poop most of the year. I have 2 super walmarts that mainly have produce and clothing, 2 homedepots, 1 lowes, petco, and petsmart. Yelp shows a few fish stores that are no longer in business. I happen to be about an hour or so from San Francisco. The worst part is there is a big river running all the way to the coast, and guess what? it is completely inaccessable except by a couple paid parking places that may or may not be open during the summer which get packed with people when they are open, and the rest is only accessible by boat which you have to pay to launch!!!!

I'd hop a fence to go swimming where I used t live, but not here. :\


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I live walking distance from the Colorado River. The parks we have here are all along the river. No need to pay. There is one that you have to pay per vehicle to go into, but isn't bad. All of the casinos are along the river, except one, and most have river access. Yet I can't remember the last time I actually touched the water, which happens to be really cold all year round, even when the temps get to 130+ F.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I believe the Colorado is basically all snow melt year round, no wonder it is so cold. Your lucky you can get into parks for free. Paying to park isn't too bad if you can stay all day, but my daughter can't usually last more than a couple hours (she's 4) so paying isn't worth it lol. I would grab plants from the river or streams if I could get to them, and get to places that are safe for a short one to walk into without trespassing or getting in trouble by park officials--they frown upon taking anything from anywhere around here. I am just glad I found this forum and all the wonderful hobyists who like to share plants, snails, etc for fair prices!


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe I'll order some amano shrimp in October, but I'm not interested in dosing RO water for inverts.


----------

